# We got our visa!



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally we have our visa which we intend to land in April. We are planning to live and work around Victoria on the island. My husband is an IT Software Developement Manager and :confused2:hopefully he wont have any problems in locating a job. Our budget for a house isn't huge but it's not bad. We want a nice family area with good schools. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Is there an area we should avoid? Our children are 9 and 12 years. We are having a research trip in April for two weeks so we have lots to do. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Many thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh congratulations !!Can i ask how long it took you and did you go down the skilled worker route?? We've not visited Victoria as our plans at the moment are to go to Kelowna but on our flight out there last year I was sat next to a lovely lady who had lived in Saainch most of her life. Shenow has young children of her own and after living in London for 2 years was returning there to bring up her family. It sounded fantastic for family's, and has made me want to visit there too !! Good luck with everything.
Maria


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

m field said:


> Oh congratulations !!Can i ask how long it took you and did you go down the skilled worker route?? We've not visited Victoria as our plans at the moment are to go to Kelowna but on our flight out there last year I was sat next to a lovely lady who had lived in Saainch most of her life. Shenow has young children of her own and after living in London for 2 years was returning there to bring up her family. It sounded fantastic for family's, and has made me want to visit there too !! Good luck with everything.
> Maria


Thanks for the information. It's taken about a year and yes we went down the skilled worker route. My husbands IT job then was taken off the 'list'. We realize that we are very lucky to get this visa and whilst it's very exciting and scary at the same time we are going to go for it! We are going to spend two weeks looking everywhere, lots of new places to visit. Any information that anyone has would be very much appreciated. Thankyou again for looking.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

That's terrific news - well done to you and your family....the fun starts here! We wish you ALL the very best with your move to the Island and you get EVERYTHING you want out of your move to pastures new....including a nice Huf Haus too!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh thats not to bad then i have read that many stories of it taking 2 years or more. Oh you have to go for it. I am scared,excited,nervous and thats now! But life is to short for regrets. Enjoy it and Good Luck again !!
Maria


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

m field said:


> Oh thats not to bad then i have read that many stories of it taking 2 years or more. Oh you have to go for it. I am scared,excited,nervous and thats now! But life is to short for regrets. Enjoy it and Good Luck again !!
> Maria


Thankyou for your kind words. Everyone we have told thinks that we should go for it and only wished they had thought of it. We are looking forward to a bright future.


----------

